# Support RFRA !!!- prophetic regarding reef issues



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

PFF members, 

Over the past 3 yearsCAPT Paul Redman has advised all who wouldlistenthathe felt in the future that NMFS (NOAA) wouldmove to close andturn live bottomreef areas off of Pensacola (29 edge, green's hole, paradise hole -etc) into Marine Protected Areas (MPA's)that are closed to fishing. 

CAPT Redman has advised us to take action and get involved withthe RFRA solution andassist in buildingartificial reef red snapper habitat off Pensacola.

Below post is a good example of CAPT Redman's insight:



> *CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (12/11/2008)*I went to Crabtree and the Florida Fish and Wildlife over 3 years ago and tried to get the very same thing in their heads regarding habitat and they basically blew it off. Its much easier to just tell you that you cannot fish than to physically do something about it.
> 
> We had an entire county ready to create an artificial marine preserve to enhance the fishery.
> 
> Instead of what is about to happen with them taking the 29 edge in the very near future, we were going to create one from artificial reef's near shore were it could be policed and have a controlled study environment for bioligist's to get accurate data.


CAPT Redman has been right at every turn. Everything I read and hear suggests that President Elect Obama's new appointment tolead the National Oceanographic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA /NMFS) Dr. Jane Lubchencho will support establishing an MPA(s) "full on"where live bottom reef areas exist of Pensacola. 

The following text excerpt from the l<SPAN class=posttext>ast paragraphof the followingweb link http://osulibrary.oregonstate.edu/specialcollections/events/2007paulingconference/video-s3-5-lubchenco.html provides a good example of Dr. Lubencho's thoughts onMPA'S. 

<SPAN class=posttext>*Member*: I think that your scheme is complicated but excellent for your branch of science. I?m not sure how good it is for the fish. It?s the depletion of the fish population that the public is concerned about. I?m wondering if it has had any effect in reducing the amount of fish that people and other animals eat. Isn?t that really what we need in order to replenish the sea? It?s to convince people, and their animals, in effect, to eat fewer fish. Is that too simple an idea? 

*Jane Lubchenco*: Yes it is. [Audience laughter] I do think that when you go to a restaurant, or when you go to your grocery store, there are plenty of fish to be bought. There?s a disconnect between what people are seeing and experiencing and what they might hear from scientists. The reason for that disconnect is, in part, aquaculture. There?s more and more seafood that is being grown and that is an increasing fraction of what we?re seeing in grocery cases. There?s a little bit of a disconnect, and what people don?t really understand is that there are actually intimate connections between demise of wild-caught species, and aquaculture. The fastest-growing kinds of aquaculture are salmon and shrimp, and it takes 3-5 pounds of wild-caught fish to grow one pound of salmon. So, many people have the impression that aquaculture is relieving pressure on wild-caught fisheries, but the reality is the way it?s practiced now for the farming of carnivores, like salmon, aquaculture is contributing to depletion of ocean ecosystems. This is a fairly complex landscape. The reason that I think your suggestion that we eat less fish is not exactly right is that it?s possible to have a world in which we can recover much of the bounty that has been lost. We can have our fish, and eat them too, if you will. [Audience laughter] <U>If one establishes areas of the ocean where you may not fish, they?re called no-take marine reserves </U>- these are areas that are completely protected from any extractive or destructive activities ? the scientific evidence shows that those areas can rebound impressively and can become lush with a lot of fish and invertebrates, and that can be exported, especially when you allow fish or invertebrates to get really big, they have huge reproductive potential, and that can help recover depleted populations outside. Now, the oceans used to be replete with no-take areas, places that were too deep, too far away or too rocky to fish. We?ve now pretty much eliminated those. There?s active interest on the part of some to reestablish networks of marine reserves that are these little havens that can act as natural hatcheries, and help recover the bounty. That is an area that is extremely controversial right now, that is anathema to most fishermen because it?s taking area away for them and so they?re actively resisting it. The scientific evidence for it is actually very powerful, and it?s a controversy that we?re seeing play out. <U>I mention it only because it is a solution coupled with better fishery management, with smarter development along the coast and with addressing the climate change problem</U>. These are all interrelated and they?re all affecting oceans. I think that it actually is possible to not only recover the bounty, but to have healthy, productive ecosystems on land as well as in the oceans. But it means doing things very differently from what we do now, and that requires better public awareness, and political will. Hence the importance of communicating the science about all of that. [46:20] 

In my opinion under Dr. Lubchencho'sleadershipat NOAA, MPA(s) in our live bottom ref areas are almost a certainty off Pensacola in coming years, probably sooner or later.

While I did listen to CAPT Redmanandin the past 2 years managed to do a little by gettingoff my butttoplace or assist in the placement of4 artificial reefsfor red snapper habitat off Pensacola,I have not done all I should have done.

I am guilty of a number of things regarding my supportfor ourlocal fishery, including participating in useless arguments on the PFF regardingred snapper regulation, butmost prominent in my mind is the fact thatI amsad to say thatI have let my RFRA membership lapse. :doh

No matter,that in the next two weeks Iam going to make sure that my RFRA membershipis brought up to date and this coming year will try to stay more involved with positiveinfluencers like the RFRA. 

Recommend thateveryone else do the same and become a member, or renew your membership to RFRA.

RFRA is a positive organization that actually does something by building reef fish habitat.

Mark W


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting you !!!!!!!!!!! We have a good time at the RFRA !!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Good post Mark.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The RFRA has helped get a lot of reefs deployed, and we all owe Capt. Paul a lot for his efforts!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

In light of recent events it is vitally important, now more than ever that every recreational angler do what they can to help the cause. We are facing increased artificial reef regulations, loss of reef species like Red Snapper, Grouper, AJ, and the seperation of the for hire sector from the recreational sector. It is vital that we do what we can now while we still have the ability to do something. Your membership dues not only go to keep the lights on and provide welding materials at the RFRA building, they also go towards keeping Gulf Coast Outdoors on the air so that we can fight for you rights on the air waves, the go towards the Reef Ranger program where Capt. Paul and company teach young children the importance of protecting their fishery. 

RENEW YOUR RFRA MEMBERSHIP FOR 2009 NOW, AND HELP SAVE YOUR FISHERY!!!!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i'll be renewing mine at our next meeting. don't forget the meeting in destin with the fwc about the snapper season for 09. we need to get organized with what we are going to do now, not at the last minute. i'll get the info on when and where and post it asap so that we can mark our calenders and plan to attend.


----------



## kingfisher222 (Dec 28, 2007)

"The RFRA has helped get a lot of reefs deployed, and we all owe Capt. Paul a lot for his efforts!"



Theres been a lot of posts on this on the PFF. Money is tight, so I would like to know something before I decide how much to donate- how many reefs has RFRA got deployed?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's hard to put a firm number on the number of reefs.

We don't count them, we don't track them. We let you build them and deploy them.

That's the goal.

For $35, you can come build anything and everything you want. We'll walk you through the permit process with the County and then it's up to you to get them wet.

I'd have to guess we're over 1,000 private numbers based on a membership that fluctuates between 700 and 1,700 at times.

Money surely is tight all around but where else can you get a welding machine, wire and all the material to build an infinte number of reefs at your leisure for that?

As important as the fight is, if you ever wanted a few private numbers, now's the time. If/when the new reef regs go through, you won't be sinking much of anything.


----------



## kingfisher222 (Dec 28, 2007)

Man that's great:bowdown:clap!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *kingfisher222 (1/4/2009)*
> 
> "The RFRA has helped get a lot of reefs deployed, and we all owe Capt. Paul a lot for his efforts!"
> 
> Theres been a lot of posts on this on the PFF. Money is tight, so I would like to know something before I decide how much to donate- how many reefs has RFRA got deployed?


The RFRA does much much more than put reefs in the water, but just in the last couple of months I have seen at least 100-150 reefs built on the weekends at the RFRA club house. These are some folks that are dedicated to fishing and to protecting your fishery. You will be hard pressed to find a better group of guys to learn from, or to share your knowledge with. Before you pay your membership, if you have any questions, I would suggest that you attend a meeting so you can see what it is all about.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>To anyone that likes to fish, this is a that "epic fork in the road" or the "parting of the waters", In 10 years from now we will all look back and say, "why didn't we do more to stand up and unite as recreational fishers and fight for the right to fish for the natural resources that we all should be able to enjoy!!!"Actually it will be nextyear when we look back and wonder why we didn't do more. 

Snapper and Flounder are on the chopping block at the meetings in Sandestin onFeb 4th and 5th.It was shown that public pressureat the meeting in Panama City last year swayed the officials into keeping thestate snapperseason open from April to Oct 31st.Even if you don't fish for red snapper or flounder, we need to be at the meetings in Sandestin, because if we can't fish for a certain species of fish - we (as recreational fishers) won't stop fishing, we will fish for other kinds of fish that aren't as regulated, such as scamp,mahi,wahoo, sailfish,blue marlin,white marlinmingos, triggers, cobia, king mackeral,spanish,bluefish, sheepshead,specks, and the list could go on. The added fishing pressure on these other species of fish will attract attention and restrictions or closureswill come down on these species as well. 

The NRA(national rifle assosiation)is a groupthat is very well known and it is a strong group that affects political decisionsthat are made on gunownershipand rights. This is the type of group or assosiation that our recreational fishers need to have. It is quite possible that we may lose our closest ally (the for hire sector "charterboats")as advocates for recreational fishing rights.A great local way to uniteas recreational fishers is to join the RFRA!!! It is an established group that is wellknown by our local,regional and state government officials.Just financial support for the RFRA will help in the efforts to preserve our fishing rights,if you can't actively attend the meetings or spend the time to come down and build some artificial reefs. If you are already a member, it is crucial to renew your yearly membershipon time. Membership is only $35 dollars a year. That is cheaper than a box of cigar minnows and box of squid that you won't be able to use for Snapperthis year.Please everyone needs to help preserve our fishing rights!!!!!


----------

